

Design iOS Transitions and export the Obj-C code - nthState
http://www.nthState.com/Flux

======
nthState
Hi!

I'm Chris, I've been working on an app to help me design iOS Storyboard
transitions since mid-January on and off. It's at a point now where I can show
people it working end-to-end.

I made it because I once had to spend an entire week on a single transition at
work, it just took up to much of my time, and I wished I could have given it
to someone else to design, so my app Flux was born.

Please checkout the videos at www.nthstate.com/Flux - let me know what you
think, and if you're interested, please let me know your email address.

I have created a development video diary of my progress at
[http://nthstate.wordpress.com](http://nthstate.wordpress.com) \- please check
out the videos.

Kind Regards

Chris

------
zevthemacbook
Nice work, Chris! Looks useful

------
shejujohn
Cool. Time saver!

